
Show HN: GitHub with a cape – Chrome Extension which adds features to GitHub - NicoSantangelo
https://github-with-a-cape.nicosantangelo.com/
======
fiatjaf
Maybe you want to integrate my click-on-imported-modules (that requires no
server-side mechanisms) addon: [https://fiatjaf.alhur.es/gh-
browser/](https://fiatjaf.alhur.es/gh-browser/)

Maybe not. If not, at least I'm advertisign it here for people that may be
interested.

~~~
NicoSantangelo
Looks really good, I don't know if it's a good idea to add it as a feature but
I can add a link to it

~~~
fiatjaf
You don't have to. Or Perhaps we could make a "modular" GitHub extension that
put together all GitHub extensions and let the user choose what he wanted.

That's probably a bad idea.

------
t0mst0n
This is ok extension for chrome. Too bad there is no support firefox.

